# جهاز شفط السوائل



## فاروق سعيد (16 مايو 2007)

مقدمــــــــــــة​ 

إن الأجهزة الطبية فى مصر قد أخذت اهتماما كبيرا من قبل الدوله فزاد الأهتمام بهذا الأتجاه فى السنوات الأخيرة من تصنيع وتخريج دفعات من معاهد ومدارس لتخريج دفعات فنيين لصيانة واصلاح الأجهزة والمعدات الطبية وتسعى الدولة جاهدة للتوسع فى هذا المجال .
وإسهاما من التعليم الفنى وخاصة المدرسة التى ندرس بها فى هذا المجال أتاحت لنا فرص لتصنيع احدى هذه المنتجات من الأجهزة الطبية .

*موضوع المشروع*


عندما وقع اختيارنا على احدى الأجهزة الطبية تم مراعاة اهمية الجهاز وكذا تكلفة تصنيعه وقطع الغيارالمتوفرة فوقع اختيارنا على جهاز الشفط الجراحى والذى يستخدم فى حجرة العمليات ولاغنى عنه أثناء القيام بأى عملية ويستخدم فى شفط كل السوائل التى تنتج من المريض أثناء إجراء أى عملية جراحية .
إن أجهزة الشفط الجراحى ذات أهمية خاصة بحجرة العمليات ولأهمية هذه الأجهزة تتصارع الشركات العالمية فى تصنيع هذه الأجهزة وتطويرها وأنتاج أكفء هذه الأجهزة .




وتتوقف فكرة عمل هذه الأجهزة على أن الجهاز يقوم بعملية شفط متواصل حتى يتمكن الطبيب من شفط جميع السوائل التى تنتج من المريض أثناء إجراء العمليات الجراحية له .
ولإزالة جميع الدهون والدم حتى لاتتسبب فى إعاقة للطبيب أثناء إجراء العملية والفكرة بسيطة وإمكانيات تصنيعها بمصر شىء يسير .
ومما لاشك فيه فإن تصنيع مثل هذه الأجهزة بمصر سوف يوفر على الدولة مبالغ بالعملة الصعبة وبالأضافة الى رفع الصناعة المصرية . 
وقد وفرت المدرسة والسادة المهندسين القائميين عليها الفرصة لنا لتصنييع مثل هذا الجهاز محليا وبخامات محلية 
وإسهاما منا فى رفع شعار صنع فى مصر والذى ينادى به كل مواطن مصرى يعيش فى هذا الوطن .

فليوفقنا الله فى أن يحالف مشروعنا هذا التوفيق والنجاح​ 

*****************************

















أنواع أجهزة الشفط :- suction apparatus 

1- شفاط بالتيار المتردد والمستمر AC- DC Suction .
2- شفاط يعمل بالكهرباء Electric suction .
3- شفاط علاجى medical suction .
4- شفاط متنقل portable suction .
5- شفاط جراحى surgical aspirator .
6- شفاط يدوى manual suction .
7- شفاط تفريغ الهواء vacuum extractor .













1- اولأ شفاط بالتيار المتردد والمستمر AC- DC Suction .

سنتعرف على هذا النوع من أجهزة الشفط وفيما يلى سنتعرض لإستخداماته وخصائصه 













هذا الشفاط له موتور ضعيف ومن خلال اسمه يُعرف أنه يعمل على التيار المتردد 220V وايضا يعمل على الفولت المستمر DC 
ولهذ النوع من أجهزة الشفط استعمالات بسيطة لأن السعة اللترية للبرطمانات صغيرة وحتى قوة طلمبة الشفط ضعيفة فهو قاصرعلى شفط السوائل المتعلقة فى حنجرة المريض ويستخدم فى عمليات الأنف والأذن والحنجرة فقط .




ورغم ضألة حجم الموتور وطلمبة الشفط إلا انه يوجد به مميزات عديدة ومن أهمها :- 

1 - أنه يعمل بالبطارية حيث إنقطاع التيار الكهربى .
2- سهولة حمله وتحركه من مكان لأخر .
3- يعمل فى سيارات الأسعاف .
4- ويعمل أيضا على بطارية السيارة .






















2- شفاط يعمل بالكهرباء Electric suction .
















وهذا الجهاز يعمل على جميع العمليات ويعمل على التيار المتردد 220V AC
ويتوقف استخدام الشفاط حسب السعة اللترية لبرطمانات الشفط وقوة الموتور وحجم شفط الطلمبة فى الساعة .
وبناء على هذه المواصفات يتحدد استخدام الشفاط وسوف نستعرض فيما بعد الى انواع اجهزة الشفط من حيث استخدامها .





3- شفاط علاجى medical suction














هذه الأجهزة تعتمد على قوة طلمبة الشفط وكذا قوة الموتور المستخدم لأنه يحتاج الى شفط قوى جدا وهام جدا وجودة فى الأقسام الداخلية للمستشفيات وكذلك غرف العمليات ويستخدم هذا النوع من الشفاطات فى كثير من عمليات استئصال الأورام وعادة يستخدم به طلمبة من النوع الامركزية لأنها تعمل بطريقة لامركزية وتعطى قوة شفط اعلى وأقوى .





4- شفاط متنقل portable suction .













هذا الشفاط عادة يكون صغير الحجم والوزن ويكون ذو برطمان صغير وذلك لسهولة حمله والتحرك به ويستخدم عادة فى الأقسام الداخلية للمستفيات ويكون ايضا قوة شفطه صغيرة وقوة حجم شفط الطلمبة ضعيف ايضا ولذلك يستخدم فى حالات محدودة .






































5- شفاط جراحى surgical aspirator













هذا النوع من الشفاطات يستخدم فى جميع غرف العمليات وعادة فأن الطلمبة المستخدمة فى الشفط ترددية وهى تقل عن اللامركزية فى قدرة الشفط وقوته لأن الشفاط يستخدم فى إزالة الدماء والسوائل التى تعوق الطبيب أثناء قيامه بالعملية وبالتالى نحن هنا ليس بحاجة الى شفاط قوى وعادة يكون ذو موتور عدد دوارنه خفيف وتختلف المواتير وقيمة حصانها على حجم الشفاط وعدد ساعات عمله يوميا فكلما كان ذو موتور عالى الجودة والسرعات كان كمية شفطه كبيرة فى وقت وجيز وهكذا.






































6- شفاط يدوى manual suction 
















هذا النوع من أجهزة الشفط غير منتشر فى استخدامه لأن الشفط به يعتمد على الشفط اليدوى وذلك عن طريق دواسة شفط ميكانيكية تتحرك بالقدم وهذا النوع غير مستخدم لأنه يحتاج فى تشغيله على مجهود عالى .







7- شفاط تفريغ الهواء vacuum extractor .














هذه الأجهزة يعتمد الشفط بها على خلخلة الهواء وتفريغه واستخلاص الشفط عن طريق تفريغ الهواء وايضا استخدام هذه الأجهزة محدودة جدا وهى أجهزة ضعيفة وغير منتشرة لأن اصلاحها وصيانتها صعبة جدا واى تسريب فى أى جزء فى دائرة الشفط تبطل عمل الوحدة .








































أولا مكونات الجهاز :

مما يتكون جهاز الشفط الجراحى :

مكونات الجهاز :-

1. الدائرة الكهربية .
2. الموتور.
3. طلمبة الشفط . 
4. العدادات .
5. توصيلات خراطيم الشفط والطرد .
6. برطمانات السوائل .
7. فلتر الطرد .
8. الجسم الخارجى للجهاز .








أولا: الدائرة الكهربائية :- 

إن الدائرة الكهربية المكونة للشفاط تختلف من شفاط لأخر حسب نوعه وذلك حسب الموتور المستخدم وبالتالى حسب طلمبة الشفط المستخدمة ولكن هناك اساسيات ولايمكن تغيرها فى الدائرة الكهربائية فهى مكونة من :- 
1- كابل قدرة :

وهو عبارة عن فيشة كهربائية 50HZ 220V - 2A-10A هذا بالأضافة الى كابل القدرة الموصل للتيار الكهربائى داخل الوحدة .

2- روزتة خذف للتوصيل:-

وهى عبارة عن روزتة لتجميع كابلات الدائرة عليها وذلك لتجنب حدوث اى شورت يحدث نتيجة لتلامس كابلات الوحدة .

3- عدد 2 فيوز: 

توضع عدد 2 فيوز تختلف قيمتها بإختلاف موتور التشغيل وذلك لكونها دائرة حماية للموتور والوحدة .
1- المصهرات ( الفيوزات ) .
2- قواعد الدائرة الكهربية .






رموز الدائرة الكهربائية :- 




الرمز
​



الاسم
​








كابل قدرة
​





روزتة توصيل
​





فيوز
​





*H*
​
​


​ 







ــــــ-- ـــــ​ 


مفتاح تشغيل
​





موتور
​



كابلات توصيل​ 















































4- مفتاح تشغيل الوحدة :

هذا المفتاح مزود بلمبة بيان وذلك لتشغيل الوحدة وللتأكد من أن التيار قد تم توصيله الى الوحدة ON/OFF .
مفاتيح التوصيل الكهربية اليدوية :-
قد تستخدم المفاتيح فى حماية الدوائر الكهربية والألكترونية للأجهزة فى حالة عدم وجود وسيلة أخرى للحماية ولكن الوظيفة الأساسية للمفاتيح هى بدء أو إيقاف تدفق التيار وتوصيل فى مكان مناسب لذلك يوجد منها الكثير من أنواع وأصناف بعضها يمكن استخدامه للتحكم فى مرور التيار فى أكثر من دائرة وبعضها يمكنها تحويل تدفق التيار من جزء فى دائرة الى جزء أخر من الدائرة .
أنواع المفاتيح :-
1. مفتاح اتجاه واحد .
2. مفتاح أتجاهين .
3. مفتاح مزدوج اتجاه واحد .
4. مفتاح مزدوج اتجاهين .
5. مفتاح دوائر .
6. مفتاح ضغط .
































































صيانة المفاتيح :
اغلب المفاتيح تعتبر عند تلفها او حدوث عطب بها وفى بعض الأحيان تنظيف ملامشات المفاتيح باستخدام الصنفرة المناسبة أو مبرد خاص بالملامسات وفى بعض المفاتيح يستخدم سائل خاص بالنظافة وشحم خاص بالأجزاء الميكانيكية .







الموتور وطلمبة الشفط :

وهو الموتور المسئول عن تحريك طلمبة الشفط حتى تحدث عملية الشفط ويختلف نوع الموتور وقوته حسب نوع الشفاط واستخدامه .

























2- الموتور :- 

يعتبر موتور التشغيل بالنسبة لأجهزة الشفط من اهم مكونات هذا الجهاز وهو الجزء المسئول عن حركة طلمبة الشفط ويتوقف قوة شفط الوحدة من قوة الموتور وعدد لفاته وسرعته وبالتالى يوجد انواع كثيرة للمواتير المستخدمة فى وحدات الشفط فمنها مثلا :

- يوجد ملفات ذو تقويم وملفات تشغيل . 
- يوجد ملفات تشغيل فقط ويعتمد فى التقويم على مكثف . 
- وتختلف ايضا من حيث القدرة وعدد اللفات ( R.P.M ) .
- ويختلف الصافى والوات المستهلك خلال التشغيل وصناعته ايضا .
- ويختلف الموتور داخل الوحدة على استخدام الوحدة وهكذا .
























( انواع المواتير )​ 
























*أنواع المواتير*































( انواع طلمبات الشفط )​ 



3- طلمبة الشفط :
هذه الطلمبات نوعان أوأكثر :-

1- الطلمبة اللامركزية :

تعتمد على الدوران اللامركزى بشرائح تعمل على تفريغ الهواء وبذلك تتم عملية الشفط .

2- الطلمبة التردية :-

وهى طلمبات تعتمد على عملية ترددية فتعمل على خلخلة الهواء داخل الطلمبة فيحدث الشفط .
وهذا النوعان هما اللذان يستخدمان عادة فى جميع انواع الشفاطات المتداولة الأن وسوف نتعرض بالتفصيل لهذان الطلمبتان بالتفصيل .

أولا الطلمبة اللامركزية :- 

تعتمد هذة الطلمبة فى عملها على الحركة اللامركزية فى الدوران وتتكون من حجرة دائرية مجوفة يدور بداخلها وبشكل لامركزى قطع حديد مستديرة مشقوقة بها شرائح عادة من النحاس أو الفيبر القوى 
وكل هذا مغلف بغطاء من الحديد بكامل الإحكام وترتبط الطلمبة بالموتور ( أنظر الرسم ) .







































العـــــدادات ( مبين الشفط ):-
أستخداماته :
حيث أنه يبين قوة الشفط الخارجة من الماتور للجهاز للتحكم فى سرعة الشفط .
ويتم التحكم فى سرعة الشفط عن طريق مفتاح تحكم يتم التحكم فيه عن طريق الطبيب حسب حالة المريض المستخدم للجهاز ومن خلال العداد تظهر المؤشرات التى يقف عندها قوة وسرعة الشفط .














خـــراطــيم الشـــفط :
*وتنقسم خراطيم الشفط الى نوعين :-*

*o خراطيم داخلية للجهاز ( وصلات داخلية ) :-*

*وتستخدم فى التوصيل بين الماتور والفلتر ومفتاح التحكم ووصلة الخرج الى البرطمانات *
*المواصفات الفنية للخراطيم :-*

1- يجب أن تكون سميكة . 2- يجب أن تكون مرنة .
أ‌- خراطيم خارجية للجهاز :-
وتستخدم للمريض عند إجراء العمليات الجراحية سواء كانت عمليات كبيرة أو صغيرة .
يتم تركيب البرطمانات على الجهاز من الخارج ولكنها تكون موصلة بالوصلات الداخلية حتى تستطيع القيام بمهامها والرطمانات لها أنواع كثيرة ومتعددة حسب نوع الجهاز المستخدم وحسب حالة المريض ويكون على البرطمانات مؤشرات حتى يعرف الطبيب السعة اللترية (الدم) للمريض .
المواصفات الفنية :
1- يجب أن تكون شفافة . 2- يجب أن تكون مرنة .
وعند الأنتهاء من العملية الجراحية للمريض يجب على القائمين بالجهاز ( الممرضات ) عمل نظافة لهذه الخراطيم جيدا والتأكد من نظافتها وتعقيمها جيدا حيث أنها تستخدم لمرضى أخرين حتى لايحدث أخطاء تؤدى الى أخطار جسيمة للمرضى .
ملحوظة هامة :-
*يجب أن تكون جميع الخراطيم المستخدمة من نوع معين مصنع من أجل الأستخدامات الطبية* . 





















برطمانات الشفط :-

عبارة عن إناء توضع فيه المادة السائلة أثناء إجراء العمليات الجراحية 
وتنقسم البرطمانات الى أنواع من حيث الحجم والشكل :-
1- قد يكون البرطمان 1لتر- 2 لتر أو5 لتر .
وتحدد السعة اللترية حسب حالة المريض والعملية الجراحية التى يجريها الطبيب .
2- به تدريج يبين حجم السوائل باللتر. 
3- الشكل يكون شفاف ومصنع من الباغ أو الزجاج .
يوجد فى بعض البرطمانات عوامة تعمل على غلق الرطمان عند إمتلاءه بالسوائل لعدم دخول السوائل الى الماتور .


















فلــــتر الطـــرد :-

يعتبر فلتر الخرج جزء مهم فى الشفاط لأنه يعمل على تنقية الهواء فى مرحلة طرد الشفط أثناء تشغيل الشفاط وفى حجرة العمليات .
ولفلتر الطرد أنواع وأحجام حسب الجهاز المستخدم 
ويوجد فلتر أخر للماتور وذلك لحمايته من السوائل ولمنعها من الوصول الى الماتور .















الجسم الخارجى للجهاز .
تصنع من حديد الصلب الذى لايصدأ مثل الغرف الداخلية أو أحيانا تصنع من الصلب المجلفن ولكى يتم الحصول على الصلب المجلفن يتم إجراء عملية الجلفنة للصلب .

عملية الجلفنة للصلب :- 
تهدف هذه العملية لتغطية سطح الشغلة بغلاف معدنى مقاوم فتغلق الشغلة فى وضع المهبط ( كاثود ) ومعدن التكسيد فى وضع المصعد ( أنود ) داخل حمام به محلول من أحد الأملاح ويسرى التيار الكهربى من المصعد خلال المحلول الملحى الى المهبط حاملا معه جزيئات من معدن المصعد وتستخدم هذه الطريقة لجلفنة الحديد والصلب الذى تحميه طبقة من أكسيد الزنك من سرعة التأكسد مع الجو الخارجى .
الطلاء بالنيكل :-
تستخدم هذه الطريقة لصقل الغرفة الخارجية لوقايتها من الصدأ وهو( النيكل ) سهل الألتصاق فوق سطح المعادن جميعها على وجه التقريب سواء بأكسدتها أولا بطبقة من النحاس الأحمر أو بدون ذلك ويستعمل الطلاء بالنيكل غالبا لتكسيه المعدن قبل طلائه بالكروم .
الطلاء بالكروم :-
يستخدم هذا الطلاء بشدة فى المجال الطبى وخاصة أجهزة الجراحة .


وقد أنتشر هذا النوع فى السنوات الأخيرة للأسباب التاليه :-
1- أكتساب المنتجات مظهرا جذابا .
2- زيادة صلادة الأسطح المطلية بالكروم .
3- ضمان مقاومة المنتجات المعرضة للصدأ ولا سيما اذا كان الطلاء الكرومى مسبوقا بطلاء نيكلى .



































الصيانة الوقائية الدورية لأجهزة الحضانات المختلفة :
1- واجبات الصيانة الرئيسية . 
2- انواع الصيانة .
3- مزايا الصيانة الوقائية .

الصيـــــــــــــانة
تعتبر صيانة الأجهزة من العمليات المهمة جدا التى يجب ان تراعى للمحافظة على الحالة الفنية للأجهزة والمعدات سواء كانت ميكانيكية أوكهربية أو الكترونية أو طبية فى حالة فنية جيدة وتتوقف عملية الصيانة على حجم المنشاءة الصناعية وطبيعة العمليات التى تقوم بها فاذا كانت كمية الأجهزة بالمنشاءة الصناعية كثيرة ومعقدة التركيب وجب توافر قسم خاص للصيانة لهذه الأجهزة أو المعدات وتتم عمليات الصيانة بواسطة المهندسين والفنيين والمختصين وفى هذه الحالة يتم عمل ملف خاص لكل معده أوجهاز يحتوى على رقم الجهاز ونوعه والمضل والأعطال الدائمة التى تحدث له مع كتابة انواع قطع غيار التى تستخدم فى اصلاح الأعطال التى تحدث للجهاز هذا من ناحية الأصلاح اما بعد ذلك يتم معايرة الجهاز الذى تم اصلاحه ويجب ان تتم المعايرة فى اماكن ام معامل خاصة بالمعايرة لانه ليس من المفروض ان الذى قام بالأصلاح يقوم باجراء معايرة للجهاز ولأن الذى يقوم بعملية المعايرة يجب أن تتوافر فيه .

مميزات خاصة من الناحية الفنية وأن يكون ذو كفاءة عالية فنيا وتتم المعايرة دوريا لكل فترة زمنية محددة ( كل ثلاثة شهورأوستة أشهرأوسنة ) طبقا لما ينص عليه كتالوج الجهاز ويجب على المستخدم عدم الخلط بين عطل الجهاز والمعايرة عند عطل الجهاز يجب دفعه فور حدوث العطل الى الورشة المختصة 
للقيام بعمليات الأصلاح اما المعايرة فيتم دفع الجهاز الى المعمل المختص فى الميعاد المحدد بخطة معاير ة الأجهزة وليس من المفروض أن يقوم المستخدم باستخدام الجهاز حيث انه يعطى قراءات ونتائج فكيف عرف المستخدم ان القراءات صحيحة وسليمة طالما الجهاز لم يتم معايرته فيجب دفعه فورا للمعايرة للتأكد من سلامة قراءات الجهاز .


























1- نشاة الصيانة :-
كان من المعتاد فى القرن الماضى ان يقوم احد العمال أورئيس العمل بإجراء مختلف انواع الأصلاح والصيانة الاإن أزدياد تعقيد النواحى الهندسية والتقدم التكنولوجى فى معظم الأجهزة والمعدات واستمرار تطوير الأجهزة والمعدات عام بعد اخر لتصبح اكثر اتقانا ودخول عنصر الكهرباء قد أدى الى التخصص فى عمليات الصيانة مثلها كمثل سائر أوجه النشاط الأخرى وكان لذلك بدء ظهور ادارة الصيانة كخدمة مستقلة عن باقى اجزاء المنشأة او الوحدة الأنتاجية أو الوحدة الخدمية مثل المستشفيات فقد تم انشاء قسم خاص للصيانة فى جميع المستشفيات للقيام بإصلاح ومعايرة جميع المعدات الطبية الموجودة فى المستشفيات حيث الأمكانية المتاحة لديها واذا تعزر الإصلاح ترسل المعدة أو الجهاز 
الى المستوى أو أستدعاء مهندس أوفنى متخصص من الورشة المركزية لوزارة الصحة للقيام بعمليات الإصلاح والصيانة فى الموقع .

الواجبات الرئيسية لأقسام الصيانة :-
الهدف الرئيسى للصيانة هو المحافظة على الأجهزة والمعدات فى حالة فنية جيدة بأقل تكلفة ويتم ذلك بالمتابعة الدائمة والمستمرة للأجهزة والمعدات وعدم ترك الأجهزة فترة طويلة بدون إصلاح والأنهاء من اصلاحها فى أكثر وقت ممكن والمتابعة الدائمة لخطة المعايرة حيث أن التخطيط للمعايرة يتم سنويا بخطى ثابتة طوال 

العام حيث يتم تبليغ رؤساء الأقسام التابع لها المنشأة بمواعيد خطة معايرة كل جهاز ويجب عليهم الألتزام بتلك المواعيد حتى تكون الأجهزة فى حالة فنية عالية 
وتكون قراءتها دقيقة وسليمة ولكن للأسف الشديد فإن معظم مستخدمى أجهزة القياس والأجهزة الطبية ليس عنده وعى بخطورة عدم معايرة هذه الأجهزة فيعتبرون أن هذه الأجهزة طالما أنها تعطى قراءات فأنها سليمة فكيف عرف المستخدم ذلك 
لذلك يجب التنبيه عليهم لمدى خطورة عدم معايرة الأجهزة والأخطار التى تنتج عن ذلك فاذا كان هذا الجهاز فى المستشفيات ليكن جهاز قياس ضغط الدم وهو من ابسط الأجهزة وأكثرها استعمالا فان الطبيب يقوم بتشخيص حالة المريض بطريقة خاطئة معتمدا على قراءة الجهاز مع العلم بان معايرة الجهاز تعتبر بسيطة جدا ولا تستغرق وقتا ولكن عدم علم الطبيب بمدى عملية المعايرة قد تسبب مشاكل كثيرة .

ومن واجبات الصيانة الرئيسية ما يلى :-
1- تحقيق السلام والأمان .
2- الأستغلال الأمثل للأجهزة والمعدات .
3- دفع الأجهزة الأحتياطى فور الأحتياج اليها .
4- المحافظة على العمر الأفتراضى للأجهزة والمعدات .
5- ادخال التعديلات والتطورات اللازمة على تصميم المعدات بهدف الأقلال من مسببات الأعطال المتكررة .

6- تطوير اساليب الأصلاحات وتبسيطها بهدف اطالة عمر المعدات .
7- الأستعداد التام للقيام بأعمال الصيانة الطارئة والتى لا يخطط لها من قبل .
8- تنفيذ عمليات الصيانة المخططة وفقا للبرنامج الزمنى المحدد دون تردد أو تدخل أحد المسئولين .
9- القيام بأعمال التفتيش المفاجئة والدورية وتنظيم السجلات التاريخية للأجهزة والمعدات .
10- الأشراف على قطع الغيار والخامات ومراقبة الرصيد .
11- القيام بأعمال التعديلات والتركيبات للمعدات الجديدة .
















قريبا التزويد بالصور


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (16 مايو 2007)

الأخ فاروق سعيد .

جزاك الله خير وبركة .

ننتظر الصور لزيادة الفائدة .

تمنياتي لك الموفقية .

البغدادي


----------



## lolo13 (22 مايو 2007)

مشكوووور وفي انتظار الصور
وياريت لو تلخصها في ملف بوربوينت بالصور


----------



## محمد الباهدلي (25 مايو 2007)

الشكر لك من الله وليس مني يا اخي
وارجو تحميل الصور الموضحة لكل جهاز ولكل جزء اذا مكنك الله من هذا ليكون الموضوع متكاملا ان شاء الله


----------



## عبدالعزيز السلطاني (2 مايو 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووور اخوي علي الموضوع الجميل هذا اللي ابغاه وادور عليه من زمان بس ياخوي ابي اطلب منك طلب انا ابغى موضوع عن جهاز الضغط وكيفية اصلاحه ياليت اخوي تفيدني وانا منك مشككككورررررررررر
تحياتي,,,,,,,,,


----------



## abuameer1970 (2 مايو 2009)

موضوع رائع اتمنى ان اصنع جهاز شفط لعيادة الاسنان الخاصة بي


----------



## maea (2 مايو 2009)

جزاكم الله كل خير ويجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## (أبو حبيبه) (11 مايو 2009)

جاكم الله خيرا وبارك فيك


----------



## المتابعة (17 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير
ونحن بانتظار الصور لكي يكون الموضوع مكتمل


----------



## جعفراحمدمحمد (30 مايو 2009)

يا باشمهندس سعيد فاروق رسل لي اسماء مراجع اجهزة طبية تتكلم عن جهاز شفط السوائل.
وشكراً
الطالب:جعفر احمد(الفصل الخامس اجهزة طبية_بالكليةالتقنية ببربر-السودان)


----------



## جعفراحمدمحمد (30 مايو 2009)

ارجو من الاخو المهندسين تخصص الهندسةالطبية بالمنتدي مدٌنا بالجديد والحديث عن الاجهزة الطبيه لإني خريج frushفي التخصص.
Gaafer biomedical


----------



## أبو موئل (14 يونيو 2009)

شكراً لك على هذا الموضوع القيم مع أفضلية تدعيمه بالصور


----------



## hisham666 (16 يونيو 2009)

شكراً لك على هذا الموضوع القيم


----------



## الدنجوان العنيد (21 يناير 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## قلب الاسلام (25 فبراير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا وجعله فى ميزان حسانتكم نرجو مزيد من الصور


----------



## الدنجوان العجيب (25 فبراير 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ريم يعقوب موسي (23 مارس 2010)

ياباش مهندسين ارجو المساعدة في مشروع التخرج والذي يتحدث عن جهاز شفط السوائل


----------



## الدنجوان العنيد (25 مارس 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ريم يعقوب موسي (20 أبريل 2010)

ياباش مهندس جعفر لو سمحت ورسولو ليك اسماء المراجع رسلهم لي عشان دا بحث التخرج بتاعي وممكن المساعده باي معلومة


----------



## ريم يعقوب موسي (20 أبريل 2010)

ساعدونى ارجوكم بدى صور لجهاز شفط السوائل


----------



## هيبارا (24 أبريل 2010)

مشكور وياريت لو في صور


----------



## أبو موئل (12 يونيو 2010)

مبارك جهودكم


----------



## Angel of pain (9 ديسمبر 2010)

الموضوع رائع وياريت يكون فيه زيه على الاجهزة الاخرى
وميرسى على الموضوع


----------



## ابو هنادي (26 ديسمبر 2010)

كيف اعمل صيانه لجهاز الشفاط بطريقه صحيحه؟


----------



## blackhorse (6 يناير 2011)

وين الصور يا اخي الكريم


----------



## abdelsalamn (15 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاكم الله كل خير ويجعله فى ميزان حسناتك​
​


----------

